# How to get rid of "forbidden" message on website



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi...im new at web development...

On my site (hosted by cox.net), when i go to one to my directories, it says 403 Forbidden. I want to be able to see what is in those directories without having to go to manage files, and then clicking on the directory. On another host, I believe there was a public_html folder, and when i put folders into it, I could see the directory...there was no forbidden error. Do I need to create a public_html folder?

Thanks in advance,
bkatz540  :up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

How are you attempting to access this folder, is it through http:// or FTP?
The folder in question may not be viewable through http:// withoput permissions et up via chmod
You may be able to view it through ftp:// however, (requiring login of course)

try ftp://ftp.yourserver.com/folder/
enter your username and password and you may be granted access.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sequal7 said:


> How are you attempting to access this folder, is it through http:// or FTP?
> The folder in question may not be viewable through http:// withoput permissions et up via chmod
> You may be able to view it through ftp:// however, (requiring login of course)
> 
> ...


I am trying to access it thru http. I have attached a screen shot of what happens.


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

My guess is you don't have any files in that folder, for example, a index.html file. It _sounds_ like they turned directory indexing off. You need to make a .htaccess file that allows for directory listings - however, I'm not sure cox will let you use .htaccess files.

Create a text file and name it .htaccess. Then, put in the text file: 

```
Options Indexes
```
Copy that exact line. Then upload the .htaccess file to that directory. Should then work.

If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

well yea...i think your right i dont have a index.html file for that....I will try to do what you said.

EDIT: Doesnt work...blah... :down:










Any other ideas?

-bkatz540


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Well odds are they don't allow you to modify via .htaccess files then. You're kinda SOL unless you get a host that does. Put a index.html file in the directory, you won't get a readout, but it shouldn't give you that error...


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Akito said:


> Well odds are they don't allow you to modify via .htaccess files then. You're kinda SOL unless you get a host that does. Put a index.html file in the directory, you won't get a readout, but it shouldn't give you that error...


Meh...thats a bummer. I will still will try to make a public_html folder, and see if that works. 

-bkatz540


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Are there any files in the folder at all? If there are, you could try setting permission on the folder. If you go to ftp://[email protected]

login with your username and password, select the folder you want to view and right click it, should launch an ftp properties window. You should also see permissions for "all users" check the boxes for "read and execute", and close the properties window.
Retry your http:// link and see if you can now view the contents.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm...I entered my username and password...but it rejected it...i also tryed ftp.cox.net but apparently there is no FTP server there...

-bkatz540


----------

